
Svgsus – Organize, clean and transform your SVGs - stonebranch
http://svgs.us
======
guessmyname
I wonder why some developers using Electron decide to release an non-cross-
platform application. Isn't that the purpose of Electron? To create cross-
platform applications using web technologies? Otherwise, why not build it with
Obj-C or Swift and get advantage of the native libraries?

~~~
iamleppert
Do the native libraries really provide that much? Is it really that hard to
implement a scrolling list of images these days, or a toggle button?

~~~
guessmyname
Two unrelated questions. Native libraries would — at least — make the
application faster, and considering this is an image-related program I don't
want to imagine how slow it is being rendered via a hard webview instead of a
light one powered by a native framework like Cocoa. On the other hand, if it
is difficult to implement an scrolling list of images and a toggle button
using either Objc or Swift, that is something I don't know because I have
limited experience with those languages, but if you take the time to build a
non-cross-platform application, why not use native libraries?

If they are planning to package this program for Windows, Linux, Others then
good, nice release, but I would still criticize because they are using a
technology that is supposed to be a tool to build cross-platform applications
from the beginning, if they already have the HTML / JavaScript code for this,
what is stopping them from packaging the Windows version for example? I don't
see anything in the feature list that requires Mac specific hardware / tools.

~~~
stonebranch
That’s the idea, to bring this cross platform as soon as we have a tool people
like. But we do need to use some special tricks, more than Electron provides,
to manage the macOS clipboard. I’d expect that we need to do similar tricks
when we port it to Windows and Linux. That said, macOS seemed like a good
starting platform as it it what we use ourselves.

------
justinph
If all you want to do is clean your svg files, svgo is the tool to use:
[https://github.com/svg/svgo](https://github.com/svg/svgo)

------
spriggan3
I hate that meme "let's make X great again".

------
notjosh
This is neat!

I wrote a similarish tool for converting SVG to code at Last Job™:
[https://github.com/biowink/SVGeez](https://github.com/biowink/SVGeez)
(though, it's questionable how well it works beyond the specific use case of
the app it's for..though in theory it should work fine!)

(even the name is similar ;))

I bumped into issues when transforming complex paths into single paths. I
suppose leveraging SVGO is a better plan for that. Kudos!

------
taejo
Seems like an icon library rather than a general tool for SVGs.

~~~
stonebranch
You may use it as a library, I know users who do. But you may select output
needed, or drag 'n drop depending on if you work as an developer or a
designer.

I suggest that you look on the videos on the site or read some tips and tricks
at [https://medium.com/@DepartmentStockholm/svgsus-tips-
tricks-b...](https://medium.com/@DepartmentStockholm/svgsus-tips-tricks-
ba2de435fee0#.54lkshm94)

------
projektfu
Is this pronounced S-V-Jesus?

~~~
stonebranch
I'm from Sweden and I pronounce it S-V-Gsus. According to google it sure
sounds funny ;)
[https://translate.google.com/#en/en/svgsus](https://translate.google.com/#en/en/svgsus)

~~~
wyldfire
I assumed it was ess-vee-gee-suhs ("S-V-Jesus"), too. But your pronunciation
-- does it match google's (S-V-G-S-U-S)?

I think we need an .au file in the distribution with you saying "Hi this is
Stonebranch and I pronounce SVGsus as 'SVGsus'".

------
timlyo
So is it Mac only?

~~~
stonebranch
It's currently Mac only.

~~~
andybak
App Store only too. God I hate the way the Mac app store wants my password
even for free apps. I've got to switch to my browser, enter my nice long
lastpass and copy and paste it into the app.

I've never got the non-browser lastpass working.

~~~
pmdarrow
Have you tried changing the free downloads password setting? See
[http://lifehacker.com/allow-free-downloads-from-the-mac-
app-...](http://lifehacker.com/allow-free-downloads-from-the-mac-app-store-
without-a-p-1755702066)

~~~
andybak
It's set and I just tried to download a free app - and it asked for my
password.

It was only yesterday that I entered my password for another free app so it's
not just a '30 day expiry' thing.

------
on_and_off
Nice, this will be helpful for these times when I need to import an svg from
the material spec.

I am still waiting for the graphical tool that will allow me to animate an svg
(creates 2 different but compatible paths) though.

~~~
eosrei
Adobe Animate CC (previously Flash CS) plus:
[https://github.com/TomByrne/Flash2Svg](https://github.com/TomByrne/Flash2Svg)
will create SVG animations.

~~~
on_and_off
Thanks,

I will try that ! I had a look at pretty much all the svg tools I could find
and was very surprised that the best option is to write the paths yourself in
a text editor -_-

------
PaulHoule
What do you mean by clean?

~~~
stonebranch
Svgs usually contain a lot of redundant and useless information. We clean the
svgs using SVGO, [https://github.com/svg/svgo](https://github.com/svg/svgo)
(and a few of our own plugins) to get more beautiful svg files. The output
often gets bloated by apps like Sketch, this way we end up with a better
output.

------
zyang
This is beautiful electron work. Any plans to support eps import?

------
rado
Great. How to clean up a whole set of SVGs?

~~~
stonebranch
There is currently no way handle multiple icons at the same time. I mean you
could still make a copy of each icon by just dragging them to a new folder in
finder. We have multi-selection handling in our roadmap. Follow us on @svgsus
on twitter and I'll make sure to ping you once we implemented it.

------
pluma
Could someone edit the title to match the title of the website? The submission
sounds like this is an online service, the website title makes it clear that
this is a GUI app for macOS only.

I'm on Linux and all the designers I work with use Windows. I know this isn't
the norm for most people on HN but the title is still misleading and the
submission guidelines would seem to agree.

~~~
dang
Yup, looks like a moderator fixed that one a while ago. Submitted title was
'Svgsus – Let's make svgs great again'. Not sure if that implied an online
service but it was too baity for an HN title.

~~~
pluma
Yeah except the fixed title doesn't resemble the website title which (at the
time of this writing and when I commented) is:

"Svgsus - Easier SVG handling for Mac"

This clearly defines this as macOS software even if it doesn't elaborate on
"handling" like the current submission title does.

------
iamleppert
Am I the only one who almost threw up in my mouth when he dropped that icon
and got a wall of text? SVG, le sigh...

~~~
FilterSweep
Yup, its just you. That XML is one of the key advantages of SVG over other
formats such as PNG for certain applications.

